# Dayspring and Adonai



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Red Poodles*

Hi Lovedogs;

Just a suggestion...you might want to send a Private Message to ArreauStandardPoodle. She is very knowledgable on Red Poodles and Reputable Breeders. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd be happy to speak with you. I have a Dayspring male I have never used. Familiar with reds and with the kennel. Dayspring and Adonai are one and the same. You think you are confused now? The owner used to be Cathy Soles, then became Katrina Schumacher and is now Cathie Warren.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry I can't be of any help regarding the breeders you asked about. At the Westminster Kennel Club show last month I met two members of the Apricot/Red Poodle Club. One is the Club President, Grace Durkin, who's a lovely woman. The other breeder is a forum member, screen name *farleysd *(Terrence Farley), he's the Club Treasurer. Maybe they would be good resources for you? Good luck with your poodle search! 

Apricot Red Poodle Club
www.apricotredpoodleclub.com/Share


----------



## Lovedogs (Mar 8, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You think you are confused now? The owner used to be Cathy Soles, then became Katrina Schumacher and is now Cathie Warren.


Ha! That is exactly what confused me! :confused3:
But, i have since learned her pups are too pricey for me, given her distance. :airplane:
(I am in an emoticon mood I guess):aetsch:!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Whoops! :embarrassed2: Just got a PM from someone telling me the link I posted above didn't work; my bad, sorry! Here's the correct link...
*
Apricot Red Poodle Club
Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You think you are confused now? The owner used to be Cathy Soles, then became Katrina Schumacher and is now Cathie Warren.


ummm. Yes I am confused. So, just out of curiosity, did Cathy transfer the business to Katrina who then transferred it to Cathie? Or is this one person who has been changing her name? :confused3:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Arreau-- too funny with the names. My husband is Warren Cathey & I am a Katie Cathey. Too much to see a Cathie Warren..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

peppersb said:


> ummm. Yes I am confused. So, just out of curiosity, did Cathy transfer the business to Katrina who then transferred it to Cathie? Or is this one person who has been changing her name? :confused3:


Dayspring and Adonai are the same operation and Cathy, Katrina and Cathie are the same eprson. Yep...confuses me too!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You think you are confused now? The owner used to be Cathy Soles, then became Katrina Schumacher and is now Cathie Warren.


Hahahaha! Awesome!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a Intl caller try to scam me once, he used the name "Kevin Mike".

The names of my Best Friend's two ex husbands.

Horrid choice for the would be scammer. Almost felt bad for the idiot.

The names just caused a flash back.....:ahhhhh: Nothin' to do with the other ladies/lady's (confused about that, too) name(s).


----------

